# it stinks !



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I installed my first aquarium three days ago in my room and when i enter the room it stinks...it comes from the tank... is it normal for an aquarium


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

usually new tanks stink while cycling... mine does

what kinda filtration you got?


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah give some more info.

-how much gallon tank?

-filtration?

-temp?

-how many/big fish?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I have an aqua tech (made by marineland) filter for 30-60g ( have a 30g) I have some plants...


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't have fish yet in my tank and the temp is about 79 F


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Should be ok!

What kind of filter medium do you use?

Get some cycling acc. at your lfs, maybe it helps. 
And get some fish in there to help cycling.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

to start the tank is it preferable to buy some lil ugly fish like guppy ?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

doesnt sound pretty weird to me, all tanks do that.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> doesnt sound pretty weird to me, all tanks do that.


 smell ok but stinking?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ok your filter pumps about 297 GPH. Those 30-60's have no biowheels, but you can install them with these directions:

The BIO-Wheels from the Penguin 330 will fit the AquaTech 30-60 Filter that is sold in Wal-Mart Stores. But it's a little bit confusing because you need to get 2 BIO-Wheel Assemblies, 2 BIO-Wheel Brackets, and 2 sets of BIO-Wheel Bearings. I have used the same names for the parts as appear in the list below from Marineland's web site.

After you get all these parts, you put one of the blue colored Bearings on each end of the shaft that runs through the BIO-Wheel Assembly, then you snap the BIO-Wheel Assembly with the Bearings into the BIO-Wheel Bracket, and set this whole Enchilada on the AquaTech Filter. Then you repeat this process to make a second Enchilada and put it on the other side of the AquaTech 30-60.

You will need the following:

2 1910B 14 (BIO-Wheel Bearings Pkg-2)
2 1930B 17 (BIO-Wheel Bracket)
2 1945B 20 (BIO-Wheel Assembly)

This list shows that you need two of each item listed, this will give you 4 Bearings, 2 Brackets, and 2 BIO-Wheel Assemblies. You might want to add

1 1972B 23 (Filter Box Cover for 330B)

You may not want this, just looks better. By the way, this filter will not work with just one Enchilada. One Enchilada won't turn, but of course two will.

Apparently the AquaTech and Penguin filters are made in the same building by the same people. The AquaTech 30-60 pumps about 10% less water than the Penguin 330. But this amount will probably not make a significant difference in most aquariums.

Also, at 297 GPH, you got a 9.9 times per hour water cycle. This should be fine, and with the biowheels added, it will be even better biological filtration.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nicely said doctavtec i didnt even know u could use same biowheels with different brand name filters


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

They are made in the same plant. Marineland jus manu's them for Wal Mart. The internals are different but the bio's should fit.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> to start the tank is it preferable to buy some lil ugly fish like guppy ?


 yup


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

good infomation.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea go get some cheap fish like guppys, minnows, tetras or danios (add a few tiger barbs for fun like me :laugh: ) Try to stay away from feeder golds because they're so diseased... larger more expensive golds are ok and less prone to disease (plus they eat and sh*t alot







and when your ammonia and nitrites are at 0 and you're showing nitrates you're good to go!

that biowheel add on that doctorvec suggested would be a great idea


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> yea go get some cheap fish like guppys, minnows, tetras or danios (add a few tiger barbs for fun like me :laugh: ) Try to stay away from feeder golds because they're so diseased... larger more expensive golds are ok and less prone to disease (plus they eat and sh*t alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that about summed it up


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

no


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

351winsor said:


> no


 are you questioning my knowledge?!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

it could stink b/c water is evaporating??? I dunno, but all my aquariums smell the same, not that i go around and smell them, but they all leave the same "fish tank" smell in each room that I have had them in


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea usually they only smell a little bit when you stick your nose right in


----------

